# Dutch, ALmost 10 months, 62 lbs...



## mnadraus (Jun 7, 2015)

Ok is he a giant? We knew he had big feet as a 8 week old pup. He was bigger than them all. At 62lbs hes way bigger than the other we have met. What do you think?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just more of him to love.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Hear! Hear! Gotta invest in a California King size bed- ;D

He will get dibs snuggling up in it. He seems like a VERY serious Vizsla; must be an intense Weimaraner influencing him 8)


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yup he's going to be a big one! I think Scout gained 10 lbs or so between 9 months and a year. You may very well end up with a 70-80 lb boy.


----------



## Tabor (Jan 28, 2016)

curious how big he was at 8 weeks?

ours is roughly ~18lbs at 12 weeks. and (I wish I wrote it down) but about 8lbs at 8 weeks.


----------



## charliesfamily (Jan 26, 2016)

He might end up being a bigger fella, like my 17 month old, Charlie. He's a 90lb lap dog. Definitely more to live and takes up his fair share of the bed,


----------



## mnadraus (Jun 7, 2015)

At 8 weeks I think he was 12 lbs if I remember correctly.



Tabor said:


> curious how big he was at 8 weeks?
> 
> ours is roughly ~18lbs at 12 weeks. and (I wish I wrote it down) but about 8lbs at 8 weeks.


----------

